# Weitere Mafia-methoden denkbar!!!



## Bernd (12 März 2002)

Wißt Ihr, ich will ja wirklich kein schlechter Prophet sein, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß man hier richtig mafiamäßig kreativ sein kann:

Beispiel: Man richtet sich eine solche Nummer ein. Bleiben wir bei dem Beispiel € 900,- pro call. Dann schickt man ein paar Strohmänner von Haus zu Haus und lasse sie die Leute bitten, unter einem beliebigen Vorwand mal kurz zu telefonieren zu dürfen. (Bauchweh, Frau schwanger im Auto,...) Zwei, drei fingierte Anrufe reichen ja aus. Und zack, knapp 2.000 Euro sind futsch.

Dann braucht man nicht mal einen Programmierer zu beschäftigen und sich Gedanken über den Vertriebsweg seines Dialers zu machen.
Um den cash flow richtig zu optimieren, sollte man die Klinkenputzerei kurz nach dem Versand der Telekomrechnungen, so um den 20.d.M. beginnen und nach zum Monatsende stoppen. Bis die Telefonrechnung kommt, weiß keine Sau mehr, wie der Klinkenputzer aussah... Ein return on investment; einfach sagenhaft.

Bis jetzt gab es solche Fälle wohl noch nicht, aber sicher bald. Also Vorsicht!


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

seh ich auch so.
Den Abzockern ist Tür und Tor geöffnet solange nicht wirklich sowas wie eine "einstweilige Verfügung" ausgesprochen wird.

Ist ja schön dass von einmal an jeder Strassenecke Berichte über Dialer auftauchen, aber für die meisten Geprellten ist es erstmal zu spät.
Man muss ja schliesslich erstmal davon ausgehen, dass man wird blechen müssen, einfach weil man als popeliger Normalsterblicher am kürzeren Hebel sitzt.

Da kann man alles machen, solange sowas echt zugelassen ist.
Und das ist  es ja.

Ich fange an, mich damit abzufinden, dass ich am Ende sowieso zahlen muss.

Was hilft mir das Geseiere von so einer Kühnast-Wichtigtuerin, die irgendwann demnächst mal, sagen wir in fünf Jahren, mal ein paar Schrittchen einleiten will.
Ich lach mich tot.

Joni *frustriert*


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2002)

Mit zahlen abfinden ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn der Fehler bei Dir liegt.  Wenn nicht, dann solltest Du auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2002)

In fünf Jahren wird Frau K. keine Schnittchen mehr einschieben, äh, Schrittchen einleiten, denn dann ist da wahrscheinlich ein anderer Mensch dran. Also beiben wir doch mal hier und jetzt: Ausschnitt aus der hiesigen Lokalzeitung vom Wochenende:
zB.: 3 Rufnummern: 0190016333, 0190040633, 0190016030. (1,99€/Min).
Alles Jobofferten aus dem "Billich-Bereich", d.h.: wer sich darauf einlässt, dem geht's eh euromässig nicht so gut.
Da ich fasziniert bin von derartigen Nettheiten, habe ich mal die kostenlose DTAG-Auskunft angerufen. Normalerweise kriegt man hier Auskunft über den Anbieter (für die 0190-0- gibt es eine gesonderte Rufnummernauskunft!). Resultat:"über die von Ihnen angegebene Rufnummer liegen uns zur Zeit keine Anbieterdaten vor".
What about that???


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2002)

0190016333
DTMS AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 16
55124 Mainz

0190040633
Talkline InfoDienste GmbH 
Adenauerdamm 1
25337 Elmshorn

0190016030
DTMS AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 16
55124 Mainz

Quelle: Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post
An diese Anbieter wurden die Rufnummernblöcke zugeteilt und danach (vermutlich) mehrfach untervermietet.


----------



## Joni (13 März 2002)

@Heiko : 

Natürlich ist der Fehler nicht bei mir zu suchen, aber ich hab den Dialer, als ich noch nicht wusste was los ist und uninformiert war, gelöscht.
Und es ist doch im Prinzip noch immer so, dass der User in der Beweispflicht ist.
Und da frag ich mich ob ich nicht eh über kurz oder lang halt blechen muss

@dialerfucker

Wie kann man die 0190-0-Auskunft erreichen?


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2002)

@heiko

verstehe ich das jetzt richtig und ein und dieselbe Nummer wird an verschiedene Personen vermietet?!
Also zb. 0190 0123456 an Müller, Meier, Schmidt und Bauer?

Wie soll dann ermittelt werden welchem Dienstleister welcher Anteil der auf diese Rufnummer entfallenden Entgelte zusteht?


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2002)

Die Abrechnungsfunktion ist teilweise direkt im Dialer integriert. Der Dialer sagt also beispielsweise bei der Einwahl:
"Servus, ich bin der Teuer-Dial. Ich gehöre zum Kunden Huber-Müller und koste EUR 99 pro Einwahl"

Das zumindest nach Auskunft div. Fachleute.


----------



## SprMa (13 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> verstehe ich das jetzt richtig und ein und dieselbe Nummer wird an verschiedene Personen vermietet?!
> Also zb. 0190 0123456 an Müller, Meier, Schmidt und Bauer?


Genau andersrum.
Die RegTP vergibt Nummernblöcke. ZB. 0190-8-12 an die Fa. X. In den allermmeisten Fällen vermietet diese Firma dann einzelne Nummern oder wieder Nummernbereiche an andere Firmen. Die wiederum können die Nummern weiterver..... Du kannst du vorstellen, wie einfach es ist, den tatsächlichen Inhaber einer bestimmten Nummer herauszufinden.

Ich mußte es mal machen/versuchen. Ich bin über drei deutsche Firmen an eine Firma in Gibraltar gekommen, die die Nummer letzendlich an eine weiter in Gibraltar vermietet hatte.
Wobei ich mir bei dieser "Rückverfolgung" ziemlich sicher war, daß Firma 2 und Firma 3 nur unterschiedliche Schreibtische in ein und dem selben Büro waren...

*M*


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2002)

sprma schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich mir bei dieser "Rückverfolgung" ziemlich sicher war, daß Firma 2 und Firma 3 nur unterschiedliche Schreibtische in ein und dem selben Büro waren...


Resp. unterschiedliche Telefone auf dem selben Schreibtisch...


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2002)

*Alles Wundern hilft nicht !*

Solange dem Treiben von den Behörden keine Beschränkungen auferlegt werden, sind wir Verbraucher wie immer die Dummen.
Hatte mir auf Piratos einen Dialer eingefangen der über die Faxline aufgesprungen ist und bin auch nur durch Zufall aufmerksam geworden, als nach Schließung aller Fenster eines  fragte, ob die Verbindung getrennt werden soll !
Bin gespannt, was mich da erwartet.  -  War der Stardialer von MainPean.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil?
M.f.G.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2002)

*Re: Alles Wundern hilft nicht !*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Solange dem Treiben von den Behörden keine Beschränkungen auferlegt werden, sind wir Verbraucher wie immer die Dummen.
> Hatte mir auf Piratos einen Dialer eingefangen der über die Faxline aufgesprungen ist und bin auch nur durch Zufall aufmerksam geworden, als nach Schließung aller Fenster eines  fragte, ob die Verbindung getrennt werden soll !
> Bin gespannt, was mich da erwartet.  -  War der Stardialer von MainPean.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil?
> M.f.G.


Was regt Ihr Euch denn so auf ?
Schröder muss doch auch irgentwie seine Steuern bekommen.
HÄHÄHÄ 16% von Allem is auch nicht schlecht.
Geschrieben von einen doofn Proleten der auch alles habn muss auch wens nix taugt.
lol


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2002)

Hallo Frustus,
ja hier ein paar Erfahrungen mit  Mainpean/Stardialer:
Omen est Nomen, wenn Du keine Datensicherung deiner Festplatte über den Scheiss hast, wirst Du wahrscheinlich löhnen müssen. Die Datensicherung nützt auch nur was, um Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen KP ....etc. Ansonsten bleibt Mainpean/Stardialer knallhart, fordert Dich sogar zum Rechtsstreit auf.... viele Grüße an dieser Stelle an Herrn A.R. aus Berlin...
Mainpean/Stardialer ist es scheissegal, bei welchem ihrer Kunden Du den Dialer benutzt hast, die berufen sich nur auf ihren sekundengenauen Abrechnungstakt.
Solltest Du den Mainpeankunden rauskriegen, mach doch einen Eintrag in die Dialerliste, schadet sicher nichts.
Stay cool.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2002)

Schwer versehrter lol,
dein Beitrag wird mit Sicherheit zur Einstampfung der restlichen Kamasutrabestände zwischen Kalkutta und Bombay führen. Davon bin ich überzeugt.
Trotzdem alles Gute.....


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2002)

*Piratos*

Ich war auch auf Piratos, und hab echt schiss das ich jetzt auch einen hab, kann mir viekeicht mal einer sagen wie man die Dinger aufspürt, oder wo die sich hin installieren. (Hab nich so viel erfahrung mit so´n scheiss) :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2002)

...Mainpean/Stardialer sind Fffft-konform. 1,86€ Min.
Automatische Einwahl: Nix. Finden des Scheissdrecks: Explorer-Extras-Suchen-Dateien: Eingabe: mainpean und dann siehst Du ja, was es zu löschen gilt....ach ja, piratos auch nochmal eingeben, wahrscheinlich hat Herr D'urinski da auch noch Reste seines Webdurchfalls hinterlassen...


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2002)

*Herzlichen Dank für Piratos Info*

Danke für die Infos. Habe auch mit Piratos meinen Spaß. Werde den "Webdurchfall" mal auf deine Tipps hin durchsuchen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2002)

*Urteil zu Dialergebühren:*

Das Landgericht Berlin hat in einem aktuellen Urteil (Aktenzeichen 18.O.63/01) entschieden, das Gebühren, die durch die Nutzung eines Dialerzugangs entstanden sind, auch dann zu bezahlen sind, wenn es sich um ein sittenwidriges Angebot handelte und die Zugangssoftware noch dazu von einem Minderjährigen installiert wurde. Hintergrund für dieses Urteil war der Fall einer Mutter, die eine Telefonrechnung über 20.000 DM erhalten hatte. Ihr Sohn hatte einen Highspeed- Connector heruntergeladen, angeblich um die Internetverbindung schneller zu machen. Mit dem Urteil folgte das Berliner Landgericht mehreren vorangegangenen Urteilen, die 0190-er Anrufer, die bewusst Erotikangebote in Anspruch genommen hatten, zu Zahlungen verdonnert hatten. Mit dem aktuellen Urteil wird nun erstmals durch ein deutsches Gericht entschieden, das auch Gebühren, die durch eine unbemerkt als Standard- definierte DFÜ-Konfiguration generiert wurden, zu bezahlen sind.

(11.07.2001) Quelle: EBS AG 

Ich betreibe selber eine Seite wo pro Minute 1,86 € abgerechnet wird!
Und möchte ich an diese Stelle betonnen dass keiner auf keinste Weise dazu gezwungen wird sich einzuwählen. Es gibt aber genug Zalungswillige die sich jeden Tag bewußt einwählen!!! Bis jetzt gab es keinen Heuler( :bigcry: ) der erst nach Erhalt der Rechnung von der Telekom sich geweigert hat den Betrag zu zahlen.

Am besten ist alle in einen Eimer zu schmeißen und sofort als Betrüger bezeichnen. Ich fühle mich auf keinen Fall als Betrüger und mit der Zusammenarbeit mit Mainpean GmbH bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.

Viele Fernsehensender, Zeitschriften und Tageszeitungen leben doch von der Werbung für 0190-Nummern und kassieren kräftig mit und nur wir Webmaster sind die Betrüger und die es auch Selber machen, machen  uns noch den guten Ruf kapput. Warum? Weil sie auch Werbung für Klingeltonversand etc. machen und auch Geld verdienen wollen.

Ich bin der Meinung, jeder soll sich erst überlegen wo er klickt und genau gucken was das ganze kostet und nicht andere dann als Betrüger bezeichnen!!!

Mit besten Grüßen,

euer ??? besser Anonym, sonst kann es morgen noch ne' Anzeige wegen Betrug kommen


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Oktober 2002)

Hallo "Gast"
Zeige mir bitte einen Artikel hier, wo drinsteht, dass alle WebMaster Betrüger sind, die einen Dialer einsetzen.
Wenn hier von Betrügern gesprochen wird, dann in den Fällen, wo sich ein solcher Dialer ohne Wissen und Wollen des Users installiert hat und die Standard-DFÜ Verbindung geändert oder die laufende Verbindung beendet und ohne Wissen und Wollen des Users eine 0190-Einwahl durchgeführt hat.
*Das, lieber Gast, ist schlichtweg Betrug!!! *Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab.
Das einzig Richtige an Deinem Posting ist, dass mit derartigen Handlungen ein an sich akzeptables Zahlungsverfahren missbraucht wird und somit natürlich schnell alle diese WebMaster in einen Topf geworfen werden.
Allerdings ist dann dieses Board die falsche Mitteilungsplattform.
Also schleich Dich mit derartig pauschalen Bemerkungen! Am besten ins Jagin-Forum.

Frank (erzürnt)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Oktober 2002)

bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass das zitierte urteil (warum ist wohl als quelle ebs ag angegeben???) weder aktuell noch rechtskräftig ist, weil es sich tatsächlich um ein noch laufendes verfahren handelt.


----------



## Heiko (27 Oktober 2002)

Also mal langsam...

Hier behauptet niemand, dass alle Webmaster bescheissen.
Allerdings darf man auch nicht verleugnen, dass es sehr viele Leute gibt, die unfreiwillig zu "Kunden" werden. Und diese muß man unterstützen.

Und dass auch von eigentlich seriösen Webmastern der Beschiß in Kauf genommen wird sieht man an den vielen SPAM-Mails. Dass der gesamte SPAM - wie gern behauptet - von übelwollenden Konkurrenten verschickt wird um den Ruf der guten Webmaster zu ruinieren kannst Du Deinem Friseur erzählen.


----------



## sascha (28 Oktober 2002)

kommst du mit berlin, komme ich mit freiburg:

"0190-Gebühren, die durch die unbewusste oder ungewollte Einwahl über einen Webdialer entstehen, müssen nicht gezahlt werden. Das hat jetzt das Amtsgericht Freiburg entschieden und wies damit die Klage einer Telefongesellschaft gegen einen Internetsurfer ab. Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig. 

Im vorliegenden Fall hatte die Telefongesellschaft den User auf Zahlung von rund 2500 Mark verklagt, die durch die Einwahl über einen 0190-Dialer entstanden waren. Die Gesellschaft begründete ihre Klage unter anderem damit, dass ein unbemerktes Zustandekommen von 0190-Einwahlen unmöglich sei. Der User weigerte sich jedoch zu zahlen. Er argumentierte damit, dass er diese Nummern niemals bewusst angewählt habe. Dass die Einwahlen überhaupt stattfanden, sei ihm erst bewusst geworden, als er die entsprechenden Telefonrechnungen bekam.

Das Amtsgericht gab dem User Recht, nachdem es sich den Dialer und die Webseite des Anbieters genauer angesehen hatte: Auf der Webseite wurde (und wird) der Webdialer namens “cybergirl.exe” mit Worten wie “Kostenlos Mitglied werden”, “Gratis download” und “Highspeed-Zugang - keine Anmeldung” beworben. Erst nach dem Download habe es “dezente Hinweise” auf die erhöhten Einwahlgebühren über die 0190-Nummer gegeben. Dieser Ablauf zeige, dass von der Kostenfolge zunächst abgelenkt wird, so das Gericht und folgerte: “Ohne dass bereits bei dem Angebot des Download der Dialer.exe auf die bei Anwendung des Programms entstehenden erhöhten Verbindungskosten hingewiesen wird, stehen sich Angebot und Annahme im vertragsrechtlichen Sinne nicht mit einer solchen Übereinstimmung gegenüber, dass von einem wirksamen Vertragsabschluss auszugehen ist.” Auf Deutsch: Ein Vertrag zwischen Dialeranbieter und User kam nicht zustande, weil von “kostenlos” eben keine Rede sein konnte. 

Zudem stellte das Gericht fest, dass sich der Webdialer im DFÜ-Netzwerk des Betroffenen als Standardverbindung eingetragen hatte, und so eine Vielzahl an Einwahlen zustande kam. Der interessante Hinweis des Zivilrichters: “Eine Pflicht des Beklagten als Anschlußinhaber seine Software entsprechend vor solchen Vorgängen zu schützen bzw. regelmäßig zu überprüfen besteht nicht von vornherein.” Aus der Gesamtbetrachtung schloss der Richter, dass es zu keinem wirksamen Vertrag zwischen User und Telefongesellschaft gekommen sei. Somit bestehe für den Betroffenen keine Zahlungsverpflichtung. Rechtskräftig ist das Urteil allerdings noch nicht. (Urteil des AG Freiburg vom 11. 06. 2002 Az.: 11 C 4381/01). "

Quelle: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html

so einfach ist es also doch nicht, herr awm  :-? 

cu,

sascha


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2002)

Mit Urteilen rumzuschmeissen bringts nicht wirklich.
Wir haben in Deutschland kein Case Law und deswegen muß jeder Fall isoliert für sich betrachtet werden. Urteile eines Amts- oder Landgerichts (die Unterscheidung wird in den genannten Fällen vermutlich aufgrund des Streitwerts getroffen worden sein) interessiert eh kaum einen Richter. Interessant wirds aber OLG aufwärts weil man dann wirklich von einem Urteil ausgehen kann, das Beispielcharakter hat.


----------



## technofreak (29 Oktober 2002)

Unterhalb von bestimmten Grenzen des Streitwertes  (genau weiß ichs nicht, aber auf jeden Fall unterhalb 1000E)
  kann ein Amtsrichter (wenn er nicht mehr befördert werden will) tun und lassen was er will. Auch wenn der
 BGH irgendeine Grundsatzentscheidung trifft, ein Amtsrichter hat über sich nur den Himmel und den lieben Gott! 
Und das Dumme ist , daß es keinerlei Rechtsmittel dagegen gibt. Damit sind selbst BGH Entscheidungen 
nur bei hohen Streitwerten grundsätzlicher Natur.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2002)

*gerichtsurteil freiburg*

Hallo,
also mir gings als internetneuling genau wie in der freiburger gerichtsverhandlung geschildert wird, vielleicht habe ich auch glück falls ich wegen meinen Telefonrechnung von 620,- € vor gericht muß, denn ich komme aus freiburg.
ich bin im september auf so eine scheiß 0190880460 nummer reingefallen
die über die Fa. Mainpean läuft.
meine meinung hierzu ist ganz klar, hätte der webmaster im vorfeld auf auf seine kosten von 1,86 €hingewiesen wie es die FST eigentlich aus verbraucherschutz gründen verlangt würde diese nicht einmal 2 cent webbsite jemand nutzten zumal esdie zu hauf gratis gibt.
versteckte kosten, versteckte agb in meinen augen betrügerische absichten meine kohle habe ich zurückgebucht ind lasse es mit hilfe der verbraucherschutz zentrale freiburg auf einen rechtsstreit ankommen, wenn alle webbmaster wie bei vielen erotikseiten im vorfeld ehrlich auf die kosten hinweisen würden gäbe es diesen ganzen zirkus nicht


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2002)

*Re: gerichtsurteil freiburg*



			
				schorsch schrieb:
			
		

> wenn alle webbmaster wie bei vielen erotikseiten im vorfeld ehrlich auf die kosten hinweisen würden gäbe es diesen ganzen zirkus nicht


Volle Zustimmung.
Vor allem, wenn dann die Dialer selbst nochmals deutlich auf die Kosten hinweisen würden.


----------



## Freeman76 (29 Oktober 2002)

... dann würden aber, über den Daumen gepeilt, nur noch ca. 10% der Anbieter Geld verdienen und der Rest nicht.

Meine Meinung bleibt: Weg mit den Dialern - es gibt genug Alternativen.


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2002)

Jo, Freeman!
Die Dialer haben sich selbst überlebt. Das sind Dinos die eigentlich unter die Erde gehören.


----------



## technofreak (29 Oktober 2002)

seid ihr jetzt endlich auch zu meiner Einschätzung gekommen ?   

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=360&highlight=seri%F6se+dialer

Mein Reden seit dem 5.5. 

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2002)

Hallo Freemann 76,

ich persönlich habe nicht`s gegen Geldverdienen, aber auf ehrliche weise bitte !
Wer sollche Methoden anwendet oder es nötig hat auf diese weise sein Geld zuverdienen ist in meinen Augen ein Betrüger, und ich wünsche mir, daß die Gerichte dies bald erkennen und entsprechend urteilen. Es gibt genügend gleichwertige Internetseiten die kostenlos sind, wir brauchen die Betrüger die irgenwo im Süden hocken und die Leute abzocken nicht, wer diese o190...... nummern anwählen will kann dies gerne tun, wenn er auf ehrlichem wege und gut sichtbar auf die kosten hingewiesen wird und diese akzeptiert !!


----------



## Freeman76 (30 Oktober 2002)

@schorsch



> diese o190...... nummern anwählen will kann dies gerne tun, wenn er auf ehrlichem wege und gut sichtbar auf die kosten hingewiesen wird und diese akzeptiert !!



Ich würde noch weiter gehen und die Einwahl über "Mehrwertnummern" unterbinden. Alternativen sind vorhanden, das Dialerthema hätte endlich ein Ende...

Aber nach 0190 kommt wieder was und dann wieder was und dann wieder was - Betrug wird es immer geben, leider  :evil:


----------



## SprMa (31 Oktober 2002)

Richtig, Betrug wird es immer geben. Aber wenn man es schaffen könnte, die Gier und die Geilheit zu unterbinden, dann wäre das Thema "Sexdialer" und "Nigeria-Connection" sofort vom Tisch...


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (31 Oktober 2002)

Nur mal ein Beispiel für eine IMHO sichere Bezahlmethode:

http://www.spiegel.de/archiv/hilfe/0,1518,201244,00.html

Ich glaube nicht , daß sich der Spiegel auf solche schrägen Verfahren, wie Dialer einlassen 
würde, im Gegensatz z.B zu unseren privaten und öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten,
die bei jeder Gelegenheit ihre 0190 Faxabrufe anpreisen. 
Es gibt jede Menge andere einigermaßen sichere Bezahlmethoden, als daß man auf 0190-Mehrabzockdienste 
zurückgreifen müßte.
Gruß
Tf


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2002)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/sicher_zahlen.php


----------



## technofreak (31 Oktober 2002)

Jo, sollte ja auch nur mal als Beispiel eines renommierten Verlages dienen. Leider lesen
viele Forenbesuche (wie auch in andern Foren) erst oder ausschließlich das Forum 
und ignorieren komplett die Seiten mit den Infos. Das merkt man dann immer wieder, wenn
die gleichen Fragen immer und immer wieder gestellt werden, die schon längst ausführlich
in den Infos beantwortet sind. Vielleicht solltest du mal über ein System nachdenken,
daß die Besucher eindringlicher auf die bereits vorhandenen Infos hinweist. z.B quer
in Transparent (rot blinkend) über die Forenseite oder Eintritt ins Forum erst nach Aufruf der Infoseite.   
Gruß
Tf


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2002)

Ich habe in der Tat schon über einen Mechanismus nachgedacht. Mir ist aber nix eingefallen was funktionell und zugleich nicht allzu aufdringlich ist.


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2003)

*Stardialer/Mainpean*

:bigcry:  :evil: 

Hallo! 

Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht Erfahrung mit dem sogenannten Stardialer gemacht? Die Verbindung wurde einfach getrennt, ohne das ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Er hat sich daraufhin wohl auf meiner Festplatte installiert und ständig neu eingewählt, denn ich hatte am Monatsende eine Telefonrechnung von 500(!) Euro. Ich bin jetzt ziemlich ratlos, denn ich kenne mich damit nicht so aus... Ich habe bereits eine Anzeige bei der polizei gestellt, die das ganze jedoch unbeeindruckt löies. man sagte mir ´das sie sich nochmal melden....ist bis heute nicht geschehen. Daraufhin habe ich diese von der Festplatte gelöscht um wieder ins Internet zu können( war ein dummer Fehler) denn jetzt habe ich nat. keine Beweise mehr. Die Provider drohen mir mit dem Inkassobüro, da ich bis jetzt noch nichts bezahlt habe und es irgendwo auch nicht einsehe!" Hat denn jemand einen Tip für mich?

Wäre sehr dankbar!

LG, Ursula


----------



## sascha (9 April 2003)

äheem, mainpean-stardialer und unbemerkte installation/"ständige" einwahl? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. wann soll das gewesen sein, auf welcher seite? beweise auch vernichtet, du nur als gast angemeldet? mein tipp: zahlen.    

cu, 

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2003)

@LG, Ursula;

...das muss aber zeitlich schon vor Andreas und Peters Papstaudienz gewesen sein, seitdem gehören die nämlich zu den Guten.... 8)


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2003)

*Nicht alles ist Betrug!!*

SO nun als erstes ich stimme diesem Forum zu das gegen die Menschen die Dialer mißbrauchen  vorgegangen werden muss. Nur ist es nunmal so das durch 0190 nummern sich z. B. Fehrnseh sender wie ehemals Tm3 (nachfolger auch) Finanzieren. Dialer sind dazu da Daten zu verkaufen, den ein hochwertiges Daten Conten kostet nunmal Geld und wenn man nicht gerade ein Wohl täter ist möchte man dieses Geld auch wieder rein bekommen!! 
Das Problem sind nunmal die ganzen Spammer und Noobs die bauen wirklich den größten misst in der Hinsicht wie z.B. das unproggen des original Dialers so das er eine Sitten wiedrigkeit darstellt.

In dem Sinne gelohbt sei der Kapitalismuss!!


----------



## jupp11 (15 Mai 2003)

*Re: Nicht alles ist Betrug!!*



			
				Dialer Webmaster schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Sinne gelohbt sei der Kapitalismuss!


und was soll uns dieser Betrag höchster Intellektualität sagen?????
Falls man es schafft sich  durch das Gestrüpp der mangelhaften Orthograpie mit der Machete 
des Gedankenlesens durchzuschlagen  unk: 
jupp


----------



## Heiko (15 Mai 2003)

*Re: Nicht alles ist Betrug!!*



			
				Dialer Webmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer sind dazu da Daten zu verkaufen, den ein hochwertiges Daten Conten kostet nunmal Geld und wenn man nicht gerade ein Wohl täter ist möchte man dieses Geld auch wieder rein bekommen!!


Ich habe vollstes Verständnis für alle, die Geld verdienen wollen. Ich arbeite ja auch nicht kostenlos für meinen Arbeitgeber.
Allerdings sehe ich bei Dialer drei Probleme:
a) Ich kenne sehr viele Fälle in denen schlicht überhaupt kein Content rüberkam. Der kann also nicht sehr teuer für den Webmaster gewesen sein.
b) Dialer werden in vielen Fällen genutzt, Kundenschutzbestimmungen zu umgehen
c) Es gibt bessere Methoden zur Abrechnung als Dialer.


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2003)

*Re: Nicht alles ist Betrug!!*



			
				Dialer Webmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ist es nunmal so das durch 0190 nummern sich z. B. Fehrnseh sender wie
> ehemals Tm3 (nachfolger auch) Finanzieren. Dialer sind dazu da Daten zu verkaufen, den ein hochwertiges
> Daten Conten kostet nunmal Geld und wenn man nicht gerade ein Wohl täter ist möchte man dieses Geld auch
> wieder rein bekommen!!


zu diesem Thema hab ich vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr einen Thread gestartet mit Überlegungen
zum Thema Dialer. An dieser Beurteilung hat sich bis heute nichts, aber auch gar nichts geändert.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=360
tf


----------



## Heiko (15 Mai 2003)

*Re: Nicht alles ist Betrug!!*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=360


Thread Nr. 360
*in_Nostalgie_schwelg*


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2003)

*Re: Alles Wundern hilft nicht ! ebent*



			
				Frustus schrieb:
			
		

> Solange dem Treiben von den Behörden keine Beschränkungen auferlegt werden, sind wir Verbraucher wie immer die Dummen.
> Hatte mir auf Piratos einen Dialer eingefangen der über die Faxline aufgesprungen ist und bin auch nur durch Zufall aufmerksam geworden, als nach Schließung aller Fenster eines  fragte, ob die Verbindung getrennt werden soll !
> Bin gespannt, was mich da erwartet.  -  War der Stardialer von MainPean.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil?
> M.f.G.


Hallo
ist mir auch passiert am 19.und20.04 um exact zu sein. Kostenpunkt 300 EURO! bei einem preis von 7,50/min kein wunder.
konnte sich nur einwählen, da mein isdn-kabel wegen fritz-fax noch mit dem rechner verbunden war....denn ich hab eigentlich ne Flatrate.
Also: ich habe talkline, die den betrag über dei telekom eintreiben wolte, angezeigt und NICHT bezahlt.
Leider sieht die sache mies für mich aus, da der sog. dialer sich mittlerweile
zu erkennen gibt und zwar mit Preis, das war bei mir NICHT so.
Die ....  sagen mir schlechte Karten an. obwohl sie mir persönlich glauben. Nun werde ich den ww.p....  website-betreiber anzeigen, das hättr ich längst tun sollen. Mehr kann ich dir auch nicht raten und: NICHT BEZAHLEN!! Widerspruch einlegen, kämpfen!
Gruss

_editiert, siehe NUB tf _


----------

